# first agility title



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

Sunday was our first outdoor trial and what fun. Jackson got his first NADAC agility title with a first place! Almost had jumpers but his tail hit the bar and down it came. But it was a pretty run. Hope to enter AKC soon.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

Awesome, congrats!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Congratulations  Blue ribbon and a blue new title ribbon look very nice on handsome Jackson!


----------



## LJack (Aug 10, 2012)

Congratulations! Sounds like more fun to come.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

congratulations! you guys have been BUSY!


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

Congratulations. Sounds like a great start in Agility.


----------



## jimla (Oct 9, 2008)

Way to go Jackson!


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

Way to go!!! Congrats on the beautiful ribbons they look awesome on Jackson!


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

Oh wow! Congratulations!


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

WOO HOOO!!! Congratulations!!!


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Fun times.. sounds like you are hooked!


----------

